# Help please



## August Guo (Aug 13, 2007)

Can industrial electricians work on wiring in residential homes?

How do I change the AMPs in the house
exp My house AMps is 100amp how do I change to 200amp? And is industrial electricians allowed to do it?



thank you


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

With some reservation, in this case I must say:

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed. Please PM me if you feel this was done in error.


----------

